# Paw Patrol The Movie



## AsPika2219 (Aug 7, 2021)

Meet the dog puppies the rescue to the biggest adventures ever!



Based on the series aired on Nick Jr (Nickelodeon) and TVOKids! Let's go puppies!


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2021)

Oh God why


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

@alexander1970 will you watch with me?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 7, 2021)

this is even better than the political side of the 'Temp lmao


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

Is it safe to show this to children?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 16, 2021)

CharlieWex said:


> Is it safe to show this to children?


The movie? Pretty sure, yeah


----------

